# dicetel



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

anybody taking dicetel..... what can you tell me...... my paxil does not do much anymore. thanks. maitland


----------



## Pete_SI (Dec 23, 2011)

maitland said:


> anybody taking dicetel..... what can you tell me...... my paxil does not do much anymore. thanks. maitland


I tried it and it made me feel worst. After 2 or 3 days it gave me really bad diarhea. But I later found out I have SIBO. Slowing down your system when you have SIBO is never a good thing.


----------



## Ravenous19 (Jun 27, 2012)

That is also what happened to me. It made the diarrhea and the cramps worse than they ever were.


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

maitland said:


> anybody taking dicetel..... what can you tell me...... my paxil does not do much anymore. thanks. maitland


i took one pill and boom, not good so i stopped taking it.


----------

